# SOOOO....Who wants to help me with my herdnames?



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I have THR in AGS, which SUCKS! but my full herdname was taken.

ADGA said a few months ago Tinyhooves ranch was taken.

SO.....

I need to think of a herdname that can work for both! I am bad at thinking..LOL so can you creative peeps help me out!

ADGA said THR was taken but I could add something to it, apparently I CANT add my state initials....So thats out!

But im probably going to change my AGS herdname so I can have the same for both.

Thoughts? :hair:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Thinking..... onder:


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

:whatgoat: WELL, Baby Hooves / Tiny Feet / Small Shoes / Little Toes / Dainty Hooves / Fancy Hooves / Fancy Feet / Fancy Feet Dairy Farm / Mini Hooves and Dancing Feet / Prancers Hooves / Hidden Hooves / Maids 4 Milking / Rope a Goat
Goat Wranglers / Goat Prints / hope some of these are helpful hints. lol....good luck.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I actually want to keep TinyHooves....and just find some kind of initial to use lol but thanks for all those!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm assuming you want to keep your same name of Tiny Hooves Ranch right? Ok... (thinking cap on, waiting for the idea light to pop on... lol)

TinyHR (lol)
THRanch

What's your first name? What about (Your First Name)'s THR

Ok, it's the end of a long day and that's the brightest my idea light can get at the moment... I think I blew my wad on the family advice thread -- LOL -- If I think of anything new I'll post again.

Good Luck!


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

ok I am not real good at this so here is a real kinda off the wall one...

THRILL for TinyHooves Ranch Is Laura's Love

I know it is kinda weird but it is all I had LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

usually if a herdname is taken they wont allow anything even similar so you might have to change your name completely


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Good ideas lol

Stacey, I asked and they said I can use THR as long as I add things to it....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I hate how strict they are on these herd names...AGS is ok...but ADGA is another story. :doh:

These are the only ones I could think of...

THR Kopp
Kopp THRanch
Kopp TinyHooves
TinyHooves
LK THR
LK TinyHooves
THR Goats
THR Nigerians
Little THR
The TH Ranch
THR TinyHooves

Hope you can get something you like! ADGA is way to strict with their herd names, imo.


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

yeah i was under impression u cant use again cause i used to breed Boston Terriors and My Mom did Himalayans. Some breeders we bought from to start had clause in contract they their name had to be used in conjunction. It's all too fussy if u ask me. Good Luck.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I like Kylee's suggestion: LKTinyHooves


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

concobabe5 said:


> ok I am not real good at this so here is a real kinda off the wall one...
> 
> THRILL for TinyHooves Ranch Is Laura's Love
> 
> I know it is kinda weird but it is all I had LOL


I like this !! It is very clever!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Randi said:


> I like Kylee's suggestion: LKTinyHooves


Agreed! :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I will suggest those 2, since they seem to be the top favorites! Thanks guys!

If you think of anymore let me know!

I just wish I could use my full herdname! GRRRR


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

THR Wattles


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Hooves N Wattles


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

how about using google translate to translate "tiny hooves" to another language? 
http://translate.google.com/
:type: 
ADGA wouldnt let my have my first 5 herd names-- so I went with the Latin for Whispering Willow (Susurrare Salix) no problems there - got it for all 3 registries 

cascos petits is tiny hooves in Catalan
kleine hoeven in dutch
vegrandis hooves in latin

just an idea


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

GOOD NEWS!

ADGA contacted me and told me THR is available! So I can have the same herdnames in AGS and ADGA! I dont think I will both with NDGA anymore....

Thanks guys!

Only problem is I have to change my tattoo number


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well that is great!! Love having the same herd name!!
Darn on the tattoo! I need to try and change mine since I have 2 different tattoos and I would much prefer just one!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I loved the wattle one though LOL

I emailed AGS and asked if I could change my tatto from TH2 to TH5...hopefully it all works out!

Ive been wating a while for THR to be available! Now I can purchase it woooooo

You should definently just try and have 1 lol having 2 must be so difficult!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:stars: Congrats Laura!! Such good news! As for changing tattoos...yeah...just ask AGS if you can change it and they usually are just fine with that. I told them I need to match mine up with ADGA and they said it's available and we have changed your tattoo...no extra charges or anything...they're much more helpful! :hi5:

Congrats again!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Well that is great!! Love having the same herd name!!
> Darn on the tattoo! I need to try and change mine since I have 2 different tattoos and I would much prefer just one!


Goats would be either be DQed in one of the registries if the tattoos dont match. So its very important to get that rectified


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes they have to be tattooed on the ear with one registry tattoo and the tail web with the other! 
I just started with ADGA so haven't had the issue yet and hopefully before my next kids I can match them up. 
My Spring kids were only AGS and they recognize microchip so I just did that for them. SO nice and easy.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AGS has been WAY better than ADGA! Hopefully everything goes as planned though!


----------

